# صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

قرأ صعيدي في إحدى الصحف أن مجرما أمريكيا قتل زوجته ودفنها تحت السرير
ولم يتمكن البوليس من اكتشاف الجريمة إلا بعد مرور 25 عاما
فكر الصعيدي في الجريمة وهو يتخيل زوجته التي تنغص عليه حياته وقال لنفسه يبقى لو أن قتلت مرآتي وعملت زي الراجل الأمريكاني ده محدش 
حيكتشف حاجة إلا بعد ما أكون مت 

وبالفعل عاد الصعيدي إلى شقته فاستقبلته زوجته بوصلة من الشتائم فذهب فورا
واحضر سكينا من المطبخ وذبحها بها وحفر تحت السرير ودفنها هناك
ويا دوب بعد نصف ساعة كبست الشرطة على الشقة واعتقلت الزوج الذى تعجب
من السرعة الكبيرة في اكتشاف الجريمة وقال للضابط:-
أنا عملت كده لأني اعتقدت أن البوليس عندنا مش حيكتشف الجريمة ابدا زي
الراجل الأمريكاني اللي في الجريدة ذي ,, دول في أمريكا ماكتشفوش 
الجريمة إلا بعد 25 سنة 
أجاب الضابط بعد أن تصفح الجريدة 





أصل الراجل الأمريكاني كان ساكن
في الدور الأرضي ,, وأنت ساكن في الدور الخامس 
والجثة لما دفنتها نزلت ع الجيران يا فالح​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

تااااااااا:11azy:اااااني :11azy:

بتخبطي في الصعايدة :nunu0000:

المرة الاولي عدت علي خير :budo:

المرة دي انا ها اجيب البندقة مش الطبجنة واخدة بالك:gun:

واقفلك علي باب المنتدي وسط الذرة :t17:

وانتي عارفة الباقي:act31:

كنتي طيبة يا كاندي:closedeye​


----------



## missorang2006 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

*له له له له له 
يا حرام ياكاندي 
الله يرحمك 
كوبتك "احسنوا الي المسيئين اليكم"
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sparrow (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووي يا كاندي


----------



## sparrow (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووي يا كاندي


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



missorang2006 قال:


> *له له له له له *
> *يا حرام ياكاندي *
> *الله يرحمك *
> *كوبتك "احسنوا الي المسيئين اليكم"*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 
لع :11azy:

في سلو الصعايدة نقتلهم وبعدين نحسن اليهم :closedeye


----------



## moussa30000 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

كده انا هزعل ونتوا عارفين زعل الصعاديه take care:yahoo:


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

جديده جديده
بجد جديده


----------



## hard_angel (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوه ...

مشكور:smil12:


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

انت انتى يا كوبتك تغيب تغيب وتظهر فى نكت الصعايده

انا قلت فرصه وانت مش موجود لكن قدرى :t19:

انا خلاص ياجماعه قدمت استقالتى من المنتدى بس ابقوا افتكرونى

:vava: 

 وموسى كمان زعل  انا همشى احسن هههههههههههه

ميرسى ليكوا على الرد والى اللقاء فى الدره​


----------



## noraa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

جميلة يا كاتى احنا كمان صعيدة دة مش قلة  ذكاء دة حظ بقى


----------



## فادية (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا كاندي 
وربنا ينجيكي من ايد كوبتك بقا 
ربنا يرحمك هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

نورا انتى كمان منهم ( اجدع ناس) اصل انا بخاف

هههههههههههههههههههههههه كفايه اللى حصلى​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

شكرا يا فاديه

انا من يوميها مستخبيه فى الدره

مستنيه وسطه

ههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حلووووووووووووة يا كاندى*

*ولو تحبى انا و فادية نيجى معاكى نستنا كوبتك معاكى و نشوف مين اللى هايطخ التانى*

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*يا كوبتك يا ابنى كاندى وراها رجاااااااااااالة*


----------



## فادية (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلووووووووووووة يا كاندى*
> 
> ...



اه فعلا  كاندي وراها رجاله :bud:
وانا جاهزة يا فراشه في اي وقت للمساعده :act19:
كلنا  عليك يا كوبتك :gun:
ربنا يرحمك بقا :ura1:​


----------



## Moony34 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

لييييييييييييييه كده يا كاندي؟؟؟؟
بس أنا عندي سؤال هو ليه لما قتلها البوليس عرف.... بصراحة مش فااااااااااهم
وبجولك على حاجة خدي بالك من نفسك بعدين اتروحي ورا السمس


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

الله انا كده هطلع ومش هخاف ورايا رجاله

خلاص ولا يهمنى  اطلع انت بقى يا كوبتك لو مستغنى عن نفسك


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا جماعه اوى يا سلام عليكى يا فراشه انتى وفاديه فعلا


الجدعان بيبانوا وقت الزنقه  الله يرحمك ياللى فى بالى :spor22:​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

انت كمان يا مونى ايه انتوا كلكوا عليا ولا ايه

بس مش مهم انا ورايا رجاله خافوا انتوا بقى

هههههههههههههههههه:spor22:​


----------



## LOLA012 (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

حلوة اوي اوي  ياكاندى 
وميهمكيش من حد كلنا وراكى بالروح بالدم نفديكى 
يا زعيمة 
ولو عايزة اي مساعدة بقى اتصلى على الرقم المجانى 00 00 000 00
هتلاقى مندوبنا بيرد عليكى ويقولك 
منعرفش حد بالاسم ده 
العمر مش بعزقه هههههههههه ​


----------



## kamer14 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صعيدى صعيدى يعنى:t33:


----------



## romyo (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

هههههههههههههههههه
هما الصعايده كسفنا دايماً حتى فى الجرايم
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

انا اتصلت وزعلت اوى هههههههه 

ميرسى يا حببتى يا لولا على ردك اللى احسن من النكت 

اللى انا حطاها بأمنه ضحكتنى اوى   :yahoo:​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

اةيا قمرصعيدى صعيدى

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

شوفت يا روميو

مفيش  فايده اى خدمه

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلووووووووووووة يا كاندى*
> 
> ...


 
طيب هي مستنية تنطخ وانتي داخلة تعملي ايه ؟؟ :11azy:

وتعالي هنا يا فراشة مين الرجالة اللي وراها:bud:

اصلي ما سمعتكيش كويس وعايز اسمع :budo:

فهماني :smil8:


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



فادية قال:


> اه فعلا كاندي وراها رجاله :bud:​
> وانا جاهزة يا فراشه في اي وقت للمساعده :act19:
> كلنا عليك يا كوبتك :gun:
> 
> ربنا يرحمك بقا :ura1:​


 
:new6::new6::new6:

طيب لو مش قعدوتا ساكتين ها اقولكم بخ :new6:

طيب عايز حد يكون يعرف يعمل حاجة علشان اتخانق معاه

مش كتاكيت :2:​


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> الله انا كده هطلع ومش هخاف ورايا رجاله​
> 
> خلاص ولا يهمنى اطلع انت بقى يا كوبتك لو مستغنى عن نفسك​
> 
> ...


 
نصيحة اتصلي بالرقم اللي حطيتهولك لولا في المشاركة رقم 20 هتحتاجيه ld:

:gy0000: وابقي قابليني وهتشوفي الجدعان دولوا :gy0000:

دول اول ناس بتجري لما تلاقي الزعيق بدا مش الضرب :vava:​


----------



## LOLA012 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

ايه يا كوبتك انت شكلك خايف :heat:
وبتتبع قاعدة 
خدوهم بالصوت لا يغلبوكوا ​


----------



## answer me muslims (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

ايه ياجماعه فين الصعيده العلى المنتدى
لو حد خبط تانى فى الصعيده 
اخرة معايا ترعه اللابراهميه على الطريق الزراعى


----------



## LOLA012 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

احنا قولنا حاجة يا باشا 
ده الصعايدة دول 
هم عسل المنتدى كله 
مدام فيها ترعة وطريق زراعى 
اجنا بس بنحب نخدم 
اى خدمة
هههههههههههههه ​:yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



LOLA012 قال:


> ايه يا كوبتك انت شكلك خايف :heat:
> 
> وبتتبع قاعدة
> 
> خدوهم بالصوت لا يغلبوكوا ​


 
وبعدين بقي :nunu0000:

طيب انا بتبع قاعدة خدوهم بالصوت لا يغلبوكوا:budo:

وحضرتك بتتبعي قاعدة فرق تسد:act19:

المرة دي جات سليمة المرة الجاية ها اجيب العصاية :nunu0000:


----------



## LOLA012 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



Coptic Man قال:


> وبعدين بقي :nunu0000:
> 
> طيب انا بتبع قاعدة خدوهم بالصوت لا يغلبوكوا:budo:
> 
> ...




طب كويس انها جت سليمة المرة دى 
واحنا قولنا حاجة احنا كل اللى قولنا ان الصعايدة دول احسن ناس :t19:
احنا قولنا من الاول العمر مش بعزققققققققققققققققققققة :smil15:​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

طعا يا رجاله اللى معايا قريتوا كلام كوبتك :boxing: 

هتسكتوا عليه مش ممكن  انا جايه اهدى النفوس  :bud:

مش اكتر فاديه  فراشه ورونى الهمه :t19:​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



LOLA012 قال:


> طب كويس انها جت سليمة المرة دى
> 
> واحنا قولنا حاجة احنا كل اللى قولنا ان الصعايدة دول احسن ناس :t19:
> 
> احنا قولنا من الاول العمر مش بعزققققققققققققققققققققة :smil15:​


 
ايوه كدا :11azy:

احب اللي يبقي عارف قدراته كويس

:hlp:​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> طعا يا رجاله اللى معايا قريتوا كلام كوبتك :boxing:​
> 
> هتسكتوا عليه مش ممكن انا جايه اهدى النفوس :bud:​
> 
> مش اكتر فاديه فراشه ورونى الهمه :t19: ​


 
هو فيه مشكلة واحدة يا كاندي:closedeye

هما مش لسه هيسكتوا علي كلامي

leasantrهما سكتوا اساسا leasantr

:new6:​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

من كلمتين خوفتى يا لولا


ههههههههههه

رجاله ورق​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

احنا مش بنخاف 

زى ما عرفت ورايا رجاله:spor22:

يا  answer me muslims​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

هما ما سكتوش يا كوبتك :spor22:


هما بس بيحضروا العده:t19:

وبيعملوا الاتصالات اللازمه:36_13_1:

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> هما ما سكتوش يا كوبتك :spor22:​
> 
> 
> هما بس بيحضروا العده:t19:​
> ...


 

ابقي قابلني .. :gy0000:


----------



## basboosa (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

هههههههههههههههههه شكرا اوى يا كاندى جميلة اوى


----------



## LOLA012 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> من كلمتين خوفتى يا لولا
> 
> 
> ههههههههههه
> ...



[COLOR="YellowGre[SIZE="4"]en"]انا مخفتش يا كاندي 
المسامح كريم 
وهما مش هيعملوا كدة تانى 
خلاص يا رجالة 
خلوها عليه المرة دى [/COLOR][/CENTER[/SIZE]]:love45::love45:​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

ميرسى يا بسبوسه يا قمر

هههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

علشان خاطرك المره دى يا لولا 

اهو انظار لناس بس علشان تعرف قيمتنا

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

يادى العار يارجالة حدانا فى البلد بيقولوا يالتار يالعار


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

يادى العار يارجالة حدانا فى البلد بيقولوا يالتار يالعار 

بصى ياكاندى هو هيقتلك بطريقة من ال2 :t32::t32::bomb: ياكده ههههههههههه


----------



## wawa_smsm (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

وه وه وه وه وه .. مين ده اللى بيتكلم على الصعايدة ,ده إحنا نطخوا ونتاويه.

ورايا يارجالة........:15_3_35[1]::15_3_35[1]::15_3_35[1]:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة بجد .. متخفش ده كان تموييييييييييييييييه.
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## shamiran (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووي يا كاندي


----------



## تونى 2010 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صعيدى قتل زوجته, من زكاء الصعديه*

:smil13: تحيه لمجهودات الشرطه المصريه :smil13:


----------

